# Signature HTML dans Mail



## yannoulefilou (10 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens de passer de Winows à Mac il y a une semaine.
Nickel. et Rien à voir.

Sur Outlook Express, je pouvais mettre une signature HTML alors que sur Mail, je ne peux plus, apparement.

Existe t il une parade ou faut  il que je bascule vers un autre logiciel de messagerie pour pouvoir mettre une signature HTML?

Salutations


----------



## BernardRey (10 Août 2007)

yannoulefilou a dit:


> Sur Outlook Express, je pouvais mettre une signature HTML alors que sur Mail, je ne peux plus, apparement.


Le plus immédiat consiste à rédiger ta signature ailleurs (dans le corps d'un message, par ex.), avec force couleurs et mise en forme puis à copier-coller dans la signature. 

Mais sinon, tu peux aussi appliquer les formats directement dans la signature si tu as pris soin de sortir la palette de couleurs avant, ou d'un clic droit après avoir sélectionné le texte... C'est moins évident.


----------



## plovemax (11 Août 2007)

Il existe une bidouille ... Faut que je plonge dans mes archives (a priori je dirais un article qui date d'environ un an sur A Vos Macs) Je reviens quand j'ai trouv&#233;... ce qui peut prendre un temps certain.


----------



## marctiger (12 Août 2007)

Dans Mail tu ouvres un nouveau message, tu tapes ton texte ou adresse et tu le s&#233;lectionne, ensuite, clic droit/Modifier le lien... et tu inscris l'URL d&#233;sir&#233;e. 

Et tu copies/colles cela dans tes pr&#233;f&#233;rences Mail/Signatures.


----------



## plovemax (13 Août 2007)

plovemax a dit:


> Il existe une bidouille ... Faut que je plonge dans mes archives (a priori je dirais un article qui date d'environ un an sur A Vos Macs) Je reviens quand j'ai trouvé... ce qui peut prendre un temps certain.



Voilà voilà j'ai fini par trouver (AVM N° spécial 19, 4° trimestre 2006, j'm'étais pas gourré)
1- Dans les préférence de mail créer une nouvelle signature dont le contenu importe peu
2- Quitter Mail
3- créer la signature html avec le logiciel de sont choix (enregistrer le code avec l'extension .html)
4- Lancer Safari pour visualiser le document html
5- Dans Safari enregistrer au format Archive Web
6- Remplacer la signature nouvellement créée par l'archive web en modifiant le nom de celle-ci pour  prendre celui de la nouvelle signature de l'étape 1. Les signatures sont dans ~/bibliothèque/Mail/signatures
7- relancer Mail dans les préférence la nouvelle mise ne forme de la signature est là, il ne reste plus qu'à l'affecter à un compte.


----------



## Le Loupiot (5 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour les astuces  

J'ai testé les deux&#8230; la méthode de Plovemax est la plus compliquée, et celle de MarcTiger la plus rapide (et la plus facile à retenir).

Malheureusement, après avoir fait quelques tests, le lien html passe à la trappe, que ce soit dans différents webmails ou dans Mail. Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Bladrak (5 Janvier 2008)

Avec la méthode de plovemax ça devrait fonctionner sans soucis


----------



## Le Loupiot (6 Janvier 2008)

Hélas, trois fois hélas. J'ai beau réessayer la méthode de Plovemax, le lien n'existe plus dans le message reçu


----------



## marctiger (6 Janvier 2008)

Dans le No 80 de "Avosmac" de Janvier (page 18), il y a une autre solution, ("Créer des signatures xHTML pour Mail")... mais trop longue à retranscrire... 
Si tu n'es pas abonné tu peux toujours acheter ce No là ?


----------



## Le Loupiot (7 Janvier 2008)

Je n'ai jamais acheté À vos macs (je prends de temps en temps Univers Mac, SVM, ICreate). Ce sera l'occasion de voir ma buraliste préférée. En plus, en consultant le sommaire du magazine, il y a des choses pas mal&#8230;

Je vous tiendrai au jus !


----------



## seb1973 (29 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

en suivant les indications de Plovemax (qui sont quasi identiques à l'article n°80 d'AvosMac), les textes s'affichent comme prévu mais les images n'apparaissent pas ! Je précise qu'elles ne s'affichent pas dans la fenêtre du message (ce qui est a priori normal d'après l'article) mais les destinataires ont également un point d'interrogation en lieu et place de l'image. J'ai pris soin de mettre une jpg.... Elle s'affiche cependant bien dans le panneau des signatures.

Je ne comprends pas, si quelqu'un a une idée, je le remercie par avance.

Bonne soirée


----------



## ded (30 Mars 2008)

Bonjour bonjour,

Si mes souvenirs sont bons (car j'utilise ce type de signature html avec un lien externe d'une image) ils ne faut AUCUNS espace dans ton code html, donc tout ton code sur un seule grande ligne et il faut ne garder que le code principal. J'entends par là enlever html, body etc 

Par exemple, si tu utilises un bête tableau, tu ne gardes que ce tableau sans retour à la ligne

Voilà 
M.


----------



## seb1973 (30 Mars 2008)

Merci, j'ai essayé mais rien à faire, je ne comprends pas !
J'ai essayé du png, du jpg et du gif et rien à faire !
J'ai vérifié mon code, tout mis sur une ligne, et l'image n'apparaît pas dans le message envoyé  :elle apparaît pourtant bien dans la fenêtre des signatures...
Je cherche encore...


----------



## Bladrak (31 Mars 2008)

Pour l'image il me semble qu'il faut que tu la mettes en pièce jointe au mail et que tu fasses un lien relatif dans le source. Une autre solution est de l'héberger sur un serveur et de mettre alors un lien absolu dans le source.


----------



## seb1973 (31 Mars 2008)

Merci Bladrak,

je ne suis pas un pro et comment tu fais le lien relatif vers l'image copiée dans le mail ??


----------



## Bladrak (31 Mars 2008)

De mémoire le lien sera /nomdelimage.extension

Mais je suis plus très sûr


----------



## seb1973 (31 Mars 2008)

OK, j'avais ajouter cette ligne ./nomimage.gif, mais ça ne marche toujours pas !
Tant pis..

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Bladrak (31 Mars 2008)

Choisis plutôt la méthode du lien absolu, ça a l'avantage d'être compatible avec tous les gestionnaires de mail.


----------



## seb1973 (12 Avril 2008)

Merci Bladrak, mais comment je fais un lien absolu ? Il faut que je mette le chemin complet ?
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Bladrak (15 Avril 2008)

Un lien absolu est le chemin complet oui 

Par exemple : http://www.tonserveur.com/chemin/pour/ton/image.jpg


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Mai 2009)

Attention, si vous voulez que l'image apparaisse, il faut bien évidemment qu'elle soit stockée sur un serveur distant (sur les pages que vous alloue votre FAI, par exemple), et pas dans votre ordinateur.

La méthode de plovemax (créer la signature dans un éditeur html, puis remplacer la signature du dossier /user/bibliotheque/mail/signatures par la webarchive que vous aurez créée) est la seule qui permette de lier à la fois un fichier graphique et une url, de façon à ce que le logo inséré en signature soit aussi cliquable et renvoie vers le site web.

On se retrouve ainsi avec un code typiquement écrit comme ça :


<p><a href="http://www.monsite.fr"><img src="www.monsite.fr/monlogo.gif"></a></p>
<address><font face="Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif">mon nom</font></address>
<address><font face="Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif">ma boite</font></address>
<address><font face="Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif">mes coordonnées</font></address>

Pensez bien à lui donner les codes d'encodages de texte, sinon les clients mail de vos contacts vont afficher ça n'importe comment.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Mai 2009)

Bon sang que c'est compliqué pour une chose aussi rudimentaire ! 
Merci plovemax, j'ai enfin une signature correcte avec Mail...


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Mai 2009)

Purée, je suis bien d'accord avec toi.
C'est un coup des intégristes du courrier électronique, qui refusent le moindre bout de html dans du mail...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Mai 2009)

Je suis bien d'accord.  Sans tomber dans l'Increadymail, le standard d'Internet, c'est le HTML. Non aux mails en texte brut ! C'est un monde d'avoir à copier l'URL d'un mail à un navigateur. :rateau:


----------



## Erffoc (29 Mars 2010)

Je relance ce message, ça montre que j'ai cherché au moins !

Cela ne fonctionne pas, j'aimerai avoir votre avis.
Donc, je crée ma signature html, je passe par safari, webarchive, je remplace dans le dossier signature et j'efface mon ancienne signature.

Je quitte mail et redémarre (j'ai même effacé le .plist!).

Mail me rend la signature standard ! et fait fi du fichier qu'il y a dans le dossier signature !
Vous avez une idée ?  Dans le fichier html, on ne doit mettre que ce qu'il y a dans les balises de corps ?  ces dernières exclues ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

